# DSOL May 2015 - James Gourmet



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

May's installment of the DSOL brings you a bespoke roast by Peter James of James Gourmet.

This is the first time I have organised a roast with Peter but believe some of the original members of DSOL have had the pleasure before. This will however, be a different roast from before.

Highly regarded and one of the roasters for Colonna & Small's, James Gourmet hail from Ross-on-Wye in Herefordshire and were established in 1999.

Get your taste buds ready...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I had some of James Gourmet beans at Mt Zion in St Ives, and very wonderful they were too. In not part of the DSOL club but I'll be interested to follow the reports on this bespoke roast.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

That will be "Herefordshire"!







LOL!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Looking forward to these, had some quality beans from him in the past. Any indication on landing dates at this stage?

John


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Should be next week


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Just nosed in on the Website. I have to say that I am impressed by the amount of info they offer, not only details of the origins but also roast profiles and brew ratio recommendations. It gives me the reassuring impression that they care greatly about the results in the cup. This is the first time I have come across James Gourmet,


----------



## shrubbery (Mar 12, 2014)

Am just coming to the end of my Reads beans so looking forward to diving into these.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Ok, so ahead of schedule somewhat, I have had confirmation that the beans have been roasted and dispatched for delivery tomorrow!

They will arrive with Interlink Express so hopefully, if you miss delivery you should be able to specify when you'll be in to receive a second delivery attempt.

...just in time for the bank holiday


----------



## shrubbery (Mar 12, 2014)

We have coffee!

They haven't gone to town on the packaging but then I guess it's what inside that counts.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

We asked them not to reveal the source of the Beans.


----------



## shrubbery (Mar 12, 2014)

How come?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

We ask DSOL members to guess where the beans come from & reveal the source at the end of the month.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Any suggestions on how long to leave them to rest?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I think it's great packaging, very mysterious (mine just arrived). It just says "Roast Date", "Best Before end of", "Coffee Beans" and 250g Net. Thanks guys for organising this!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Roasted yesterday so suggest 7-10 days.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Any spares of this up for grabs?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Kyle548 said:


> Any spares of this up for grabs?


There a re no guest slots


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Kyle548 said:


> Any spares of this up for grabs?


I'll send you a 250g bag if that's any good? I've bought too much coffee forgetting that I'll be getting this lot as well!


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Looking forward to brewing the first batch next week!

Thanks guys for organising.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Just arrived. Best before end of Sep 2015. I'll have finished this lot within the month! I'm not sure my taste buds are sophisticated enough to identify the source though.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Mine also just arrived









I think that part of the reason the packaging is minimal is that I gave the go-ahead to ship them out just 45 mins before the courier was due to collect that day's consignment.

Still, as mentioned, it's what's inside that counts - in more ways than one!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I have often found, to my taste at least, that beans left to sit taste best around the 3-4weeks mark.

Def true of the Reads batch I'd say.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Mine has just arrived! Awesome!!


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

No sign of mine. Have they used Royal Mail by any chance?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

paul whu said:


> No sign of mine. Have they used Royal Mail by any chance?


Mine came through TNT as was mentioned they would... Could still arrive today if you're late on the route.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Milanski said:


> I have often found, to my taste at least, that beans left to sit taste best around the 3-4weeks mark.
> 
> Def true of the Reads batch I'd say.


Do you also find up to max about 5/6 weeks? I've had some beans sat for that long before (more like 6) and they just seem to come up lacking (could have been the beans I guess)


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I guess it depends on the bean/roast. Many beans def seem to lose a lot of character after the 6 week mark (though I'm sure many on here would argue that happens a lot sooner!) and then start to head towards the traditional, stale flavours we were all used to as uneducated coffee drinkers!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

paul whu said:


> No sign of mine. Have they used Royal Mail by any chance?


Should be Interlnk Express unless they've sourced some jobs out to TNT etc but def not Royal Mail.

Let me know tomorrow if you've not received them or any kind of missed delivery card and I will follow up.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Got mine ,lucky as i'm on my last bag of frozen beans 350g left of Finca los Robles

Gonna give these 6-8 days then give my E10 a run out with its first batch of fresh,looking forward to experimenting .


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

jlarkin said:
 

> I'll send you a 250g bag if that's any good? I've bought too much coffee forgetting that I'll be getting this lot as well!


That's very kind of you.

Are you sure?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Kyle548 said:


> That's very kind of you.
> 
> Are you sure?


Yes it's fine for me. PM me your address and I'll try and get them in the post tomorrow.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

mine arrived too, definately interlink. Smell lovely.

John


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry mine was interlink as well, bit of a funny turn from my part.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

mine arrived safely as well - just have a load of Hill & Valley to finish before trying these


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Have not yet received mine, nor a missed delivery card. Home today, though, so will be here if they try to deliver.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

If anyone feels like selling on a bag or two please let me know


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> If anyone feels like selling on a bag or two please let me know


Are you out of beans Cam over the bank holiday weekend?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

No not at all just fancied trying some


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Got mine now. Thanks all.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Mine still haven't surfaced


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> No not at all just fancied trying some


Cam, give me a PM after next week. I'll probably have a bag spare.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks dude


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd also be interested in trying some of these if anyone cares to share?

Thanks.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I feel like the child that Santa forgot


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm going to struggle to get through these as I'm still on the beans from 2 months ago... Happy to send some on...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will take a bag or two mark, I am intrigued to see what they have done differently from last time!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

pm...


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> I will take a bag or two mark, I am intrigued to see what they have done differently from last time!


Bring you a bag up if your stuck at the meet this sunday.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

paul whu said:


> I feel like the child that Santa forgot


Don't worry Paul, Santa didn't forget you. One of his sprightly elves dropped-kicked your parcel out of the sleigh for a laugh. Fortuitously, Santa was above Interlink Express's Gloucester depot at the time and one of the nice men there found your coffee and is willing to deliver it to you if you log on to their website with your consignment number (PMed to you).

Happy days.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone else not got their parcel?


----------



## squiggs1982 (Oct 29, 2011)

Got mine the other day thanks!


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

would also be interested in trying some of these if anyone else had some spare. Been a while since I tried some of James Gourmet, crazy as they are about 5 miles from me!


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks Milanski. I will get on the case!


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Got 'em.... Yay


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Anyone tried this out yet. Is it too soon?


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

not tried yet. i think it will crack them open by the weekend


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

aaroncornish said:


> Anyone tried this out yet. Is it too soon?


Too soon for espresso I'd say. Maybe alright for pour over?


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Will be trying this as espresso in the morning- I'm off to Italy on Friday for a few days, and don't want to wait until I'm back.


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Just tried these for the first time, and all seems good to me. The roast is medium-dark, with spots of oil only on a few beans. A grind slightly finer than the Reads beans was about right. The Americano I'm drinking is rich, smooth, full-bodied, chocolatey. Very promising.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

These are so much more dsol than the last lot James Gourmet did for us. Excellent flavour with lasting taste I really like them


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Brewed my first espresso with these beans this morning - need to grind coarser, I think, but lovely, smooth flavour. No guesses yet as to precise origin, but I'm narrowing my scope...


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

Bump. 11 days after roast date and only 3 feedback posts so far......


----------



## shrubbery (Mar 12, 2014)

Just back from a weeks holiday so will be brewing up some of these bad boys today.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

had my first go on the these today. not very successful. will be trying again later


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Gonna have a go at these tomorrow...


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

not getting a lot of flavour from these yet. been using with the old aeropess as kitchen isnt espresso machine ready yet. going to play about with the grind today


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

First 250gs not much on 8 days went for 15g in 30g out 32 secs pre 8 secs quite fine on grind.

Next 250g went up on dose bigger basket 18g vst 16g in 34g out pre 6 secs 34 secs pour went a lot courser on grind lot better on taste quite deep choc hint of sweet for me ,getting better with age these beans for me


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

I finished my Hill & Valley a few days ago and as background, thats currently one of my favourite beans so far in my coffee journey.

I've so far had a few with the new beans starting only on Sunday. I found I had to use a much coarser grind for these as I was just getting very short drinks. Best result was tonight - 18g in, 30g out in 27 secs on my Gaggia Classic. Will tghten the grind v slightly to go for a 18-27g as thats my typical benchmark drink.

I'm a novice at descriptions and have zero knowledge on beans except a few things I picked up from Patrick on Sunday, but I found a slight sweetness coming through and a very smooth mouthfeel. None of the acidic sweetness that I really dont enjoy and a definite aroma I spent some time trying to pin down - perhaps vanilla or maybe even a slight aniseed or similar? Will be interested to see how the flavours develop in the next few weeks. Looking forward to trying some in milk drinks and various espresso recipes.


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

First drinks today, enjoyed very much. Chocolate in milk, balanced interesting flavours and aromas without, pleasant hint of ferment/winey ness. 15.5 in, 32 out in 40 odd seconds


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm on to my second bag and settling on 17g in 32g out in around the 35 sec mark (espresso only).

A tad darker than my ideal preference but I'm enjoying these quite a lot. Can't really pick out indvidual flavours but nice and roasty with lots of body and an interesting finish that seems to meander a tad in flavour between shots (maybe varying amounts of the different beans in the blend?). The crema is lovely and flecked which adds to the sense of quality...


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

quick espresso after dinner - 18.5g/30g 27 sec - definitely tasted a little more fruity than the last. Will try these in the moka tomorrow and see what comes through that.

I have no idea about beans but might guess its a natural process as it has the fruitiness coming though. Thats as far as I can guess though!


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

'bigpickle'

... not DW Bigpickle?


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

busted! Dont really do much of that any more though.

Cycling takes too much time now.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

Trying to suss out the origin of the beans used in this blend is bamboozling me and probably most of us. At a wild guess I would forecast a hint of Sumatra with a splash of Ethiopia.

I am enjoying these beans a great deal although for me (at this moment in time) I would prefer something a little less dark. I have fiddled around with the brew ratios and have concluded that they are most enjoyable at 1>1.75 over 35 seconds ish.

The flavour is big and bold with obvious dark chocolate eventually making way to a more subtle dark fruitiness. Reminds me a little of Theakstons Old Peculiar.

I love the gloopiness in the mouth and the aftertaste which hangs around for ages.

I have not tried this coffee with milk but my daughter and my friend have both tried is as flat whites and the response has been uber positive


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Bigpikle

I just started on some Hill & Valley yesterday which I rather enjoyed. Next up will be some of these DSOL - James Gourmet. In general, if I was blind taste testing, doubt I could pick up half of the notes from beans I've tried without first reading what others have managed to.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I tried my first of this; definitely surprisingly fruity.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

Opened these last week wasn't overly impressed but come back to them this morning and what a change. Lovely rich long black . Ticked all the boxes, nice thick crema and mouth feel ,can still taste fifteen minutes later. Glad I left them.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

These are definitely better now then when first opened. Probably a bit to do with me getting used to the new grinder but I do think last weekend was too early for these


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

cracked into my 2nd bag today and enjoyed a couple of nice drinks. After a lovely 85 mile ride a cracking 18g>18g>30 secs was just what I needed! Lovely syrup mouth feel and I think the flavour I keep getting is a marzipan/almond nutty flavour along with a lot of sweetness. Probably not what I would be buying out of choice, as there is a little too much sweetness in the cup for me, but enjoyable nonetheless.

A little too dark for my moka pot brews but working well as a espresso. Will try it with milk after dinner.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Really not getting much from these. Underwhelmed would be my first comment. I've just opened bag 2, trying espresso and brewed this time but still there's just no desire to make another cup. The amount of time it's taking me to drink them I don't know if I'll get to bags 3 and 4!


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm getting a fair amount of tobacco along with the sweetness, so am also making slow progress. Still playing with the variables to try to sort it out.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Did anyone get anything great out of these? I had two bags and to be quite honest got nothing drinkable from them


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

half way through the second bag and they are getting better. im wondering if the new grinder was still bedding down


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Did anyone get anything great out of these? I had two bags and to be quite honest got nothing drinkable from them


I've had one or two nice shots (including the first one I brewed), but nothing great.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Did anyone get anything great out of these? I had two bags and to be quite honest got nothing drinkable from them


Sorry matey!


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Nothing amazing but still nice and drinkable... A lot easier to make a decent shot out of these than my previous batch of beans...


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I had a few good shots, but found them a little variable. 3rd bag was very good. Rest have not been great

I am prepared to accept that it's my fault though


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice in milk


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

For those that were wondering, this was a two bean blend.

Brazilian Santa Jucy and Guatemalan San Andre.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Did anyone get anything great out of these? I had two bags and to be quite honest got nothing drinkable from them


 I have two bags left and don't know if I can be bothered to open them. All I get from them is cigarettes.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Finding these very meh. Not getting anything interesting from them. Be glad when I'm finished with them!


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

I gave these 10 days before opening but got through these at breakneck speed - my son is home and goes through my coffee like nobody's business. I must put a padlock on the grinder! Anyhow, I didn't feel they were anything special so didn't want to post earlier - they were pleasant but nothing special coming through for me. Milanski's earlier comments about peak flavour and resting times may be the key though - there seemed to be gas released in the cup, making the milk look a bit odd on top (curdled?) which I am guessing is a sign the beans had not rested enough?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Last two bags of mine were still gassing yesterday as squeezed the bags flat Thursday, pumped up again Friday, so could well still need some resting.

Currently getting cocoa chocolate from 18 in 28out in 27-30s as a flattie; leave it a minute and bubbles start forming.

John


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

I've tried a few permutations with these beans to give them as fair chance but I'm not getting a great deal. If anyone wants a try, I have a bag left which they are welcome to have.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, maybe its my new steam tip, maybe its the time from roast,maybe its because I'.ve been drinking a lot of lighter brewed lately but I have just made some beautiful milk drinks with these James Gourmet Beans.

20g in with 28g out at 93C for 44 secs grinding at 1.9 on the EK (Irish Dial).

In cappas & flatties so creamy chocolate with great mouthfeel. Did about 14 cups in one session today

The fact I'm feeling better may also make a contribution.

Worth trying again if you didn't like it first time.


----------



## shrubbery (Mar 12, 2014)

I might be paddling against the tide here but I really liked these beans from start to finish. I drank then exclusively as small flat whites ([email protected]=30g) and enjoyed every cup.


----------

